# Jack size?



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey guys,
in the market for a floor jack......will a 4 ton jack be capable of lifting a 28,000gvwr dump truck and maybe one side of a track machine for a track swap?............ my 3 ton is a POS
Steve


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

A 4 ton floor jack will not get the machine up off the ground enough to change the track. I have to use another machine to lift the rear of the skid steer to get it high enough to allow slack in the track. Also, the 4 ton jack may lift the truck, but I am not going to be getting under it. Just go get a couple of bottle jacks. You can get bottle air jacks o just regular hand pump syle for cheap. And they will lift 20 tons. I do it all the time with my big trucks.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

The key here is "don't go cheap!!!" buy a decent jack, you are going to pay for it, but then you don't need to worry about it failing on you. And please make sure you are working with a heavy duty jack stand or decent wood blocks.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for the replies and the warnings to be safe......much appreciated
Steve


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

When using a jack, always remember what Confucius says " Man with no use for jack stand, soon become one "


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

now that's funny :laughing:


----------

